# Damaged Rapido trim and door mirror



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

Following a scrape with a Belgian caravan my 2008 RAPIDO 7065+ has damage to its trim (not the body panels), the passenger’s door mirror casing and glass (the longer arm heated type), the rear N/S marker light (one of 6 rectangular, amber but with a still- working LED mounted on a circuit board?) and split ABS? trim panels at the rear N/S bottom corner
Unfortunately the other driver stopped but then went back to his car/caravan and drove off. But because the damage appears to be small I am considering getting it repaired and paying the cost myself
Can anyone help me with the following inf. requests?
1.	Is there a supplier of covers for the later type of Ducato door mirror or a breaker that anyone knows that could supply a second hand one? They don’t seem to be difficult to remove and replace and has anyone done the job?
2.	Where can I get a replacement marker light directly without having to pay Rapido’s prices?
3.	Does anyone know where I can get ABS trim panels repaired to avoid paying a fortune for replacements
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------

